# MBTI and Belbin´s Team Roles Comparison



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

Comparing MBTI types to Belbin´s Team Roles

The info on team roles is from this site: Belbin Team Roles | Belbin
If you´re curious about your team role, check out this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/908930-team-role-test.html

(If someone wants to do this for Enneagram or other typology, go ahead)

PLANT
Tend to be highly creative and good at solving problems in unconventional ways
Strengths:*Creative, imaginative, free-thinking, generates ideas and solves difficult problems
Allowable weaknesses:*Might ignore incidentals, and may be too preoccupied to communicate effectively
Don't be surprised to find that:*They could be absent minded or forgetful
Corresponding type: NTPs

TEAM WORKER
Help the team to gel, using their versatility to identify the work required and complete it on behalf of the team
Strengths:*Co-operative, perceptive and diplomatic. Listens and averts friction
Allowable weaknesses:*Can be indecisive in crunch situations and tends to avoid confrontation
Don't be surprised to find that:*They might be hesitant to make unpopular decisions
Corresponding type: Fs in general, especially NFs

RESOURCE INVESTIGATOR
They use their inquisitive nature to find ideas to bring back to the team.
Strengths: Outgoing, enthusiastic. Explores opportunities and develops contacts
Allowable weaknesses: Might be over-optimistic, and can lose interest once the initial enthusiasm has passed
Don't be surprised to find that: They might forget to follow up on a lead
Corresponding type: Ne types – ENTP, ENFP

CO-ORDINATOR
Needed to focus on the team's objectives, draw out team members and delegate work appropriately
Strengths:*Mature, confident, identifies talent. Clarifies goals.
Allowable weaknesses:*Can be seen as manipulative and might offload their own share of the work
Don't be surprised to find that:*They might over-delegate, leaving themselves little work to do
Corresponding type: EJs, especially ETJs

MONITOR EVALUATOR
Provides a logical eye, making impartial judgements where required and weighs up the team's options in a dispassionate way
Strengths:*Sober, strategic and discerning. Sees all options and judges accurately
Allowable weaknesses:*Sometimes lacks the drive and ability to inspire others and can be overly critical
Don't be surprised to find that:*They could be slow to come to decisions
Corresponding type: Ts in general but especially INTs

SPECIALIST
Brings in-depth knowledge of a key area to the team
Strengths:*Single-minded, self-starting and dedicated. They provide specialist knowledge and skills
Allowable weaknesses:*Tends to contribute on a narrow front and can dwell on the technicalities
Don't be surprised to find that:*They overload you with information
Corresponding type: ISTs, especially ISTPs

SHAPER
Provide the necessary drive to ensure that the team keeps moving and does not lose focus or momentum
Strengths:*Challenging, dynamic, thrives on pressure. Has the drive and courage to overcome obstacles
Allowable weaknesses:*Can be prone to provocation, and may sometimes offend people's feelings
Don't be surprised to find that:*They could risk becoming aggressive and bad-humoured in their attempts to get things done
Corresponding type: not very sure besides Es

IMPLEMENTER
Needed to plan a workable strategy and carry it out as efficiently as possible
Strengths:*Practical, reliable, efficient. Turns ideas into actions and organises work that needs to be done
Allowable weaknesses:*Can be a bit inflexible and slow to respond to new possibilities
Don't be surprised to find that:*They might be slow to relinquish their plans in favour of positive changes
Corresponding type: TJs in general

COMPLETER FINISHER
Most effectively used at the end of tasks to polish and scrutinise the work for errors, subjecting it to the highest standards of quality control
Strengths:*Painstaking, conscientious, anxious. Searches out errors. Polishes and perfects
Allowable weaknesses:*Can be inclined to worry unduly, and reluctant to delegate
Don't be surprised to find that:*They could be accused of taking their perfectionism to extremes
Corresponding type: ISJs, especially ISTJs

If you have any thoughts about improving this, let me know in the commentsm this is just a quick draft, I wasn´t even able to place some types in it so I´m open to suggestions for reworking it.


----------

